# Reddish brown Amazon frogbit



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Today while cleaning the tank I found this strange looking amazon frogbit.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qpRunyRfLYOMY9luyP0kzzGPouN0aJA2X5unn6NGDo0?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BD_10931fbo8Mrmt5zvIpDGPouN0aJA2X5unn6NGDo0?feat=directlink

What is this ? 

Anyone come across such an amazon frogbit ?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have tons of amazon frog bit but none that dark...could be a mutation


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

bratyboy2 said:


> I have tons of amazon frog bit but none that dark...could be a mutation


Frankly no idea may be its a mutation :exclaim:

A few pictures of my tank

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ew-ucl1Z_Mh9HPxHRlJpBhsL2QgXlHgQuQ2W1keFXCk?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/l28wYktpSBJsiyGWLEMigRsL2QgXlHgQuQ2W1keFXCk?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lJ4_rgbFKaKncevJGW7mJRsL2QgXlHgQuQ2W1keFXCk?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jfjxNuOkQIdOr_pHmZOgxRsL2QgXlHgQuQ2W1keFXCk?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4Uv0Dugt3bSj-Cdqv3BUSBsL2QgXlHgQuQ2W1keFXCk?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/P5ngfSYve8zjuA71iP2xkhsL2QgXlHgQuQ2W1keFXCk?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DF3cHDszAFyBEEXfOOwnkxsL2QgXlHgQuQ2W1keFXCk?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hJ7LEXS5ianqUdpokWCP5jGPouN0aJA2X5unn6NGDo0?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/n1_KmDg6vUhBjoI8eLxmHjGPouN0aJA2X5unn6NGDo0?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/S_T6P4u-EI3nvTCEW8jQNRsL2QgXlHgQuQ2W1keFXCk?feat=directlink


----------

